
Sending Children Parcel Post - kevbin
http://postalmuseumblog.si.edu/2013/02/very-special-deliveries.html
======
a3n
People will find every loophole in every system.

When I was a kid in the sixties I would call my family home, collect, from a
payphone. When my family answered, and they were asked if they would accept
the charges, family answered "no." We all hung up, and family went to the pre-
arranged place to pick me up.

